# Hosting -- e107 Install on 1and1 Web Hosting



## Tscott13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Heres the deal. I have the 1and1 microsoft hosting, the beginner package. I am trying to setup and install e107. I ftp'd the files into a sub folder on my server. I naviagated to the install.php as directed in the install directions, and nothing. I tried making a .php file with a script line that is supposed to test the php, but nothing. Screenshot It seems like php isnt enabled or something in that field. Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I don't know for sure, but it does not look like you get PHP with that package and there are no SSI's either!

Is this the correct service you are using?

There is a way better host out there that offers a whole lot more than this for a only a few dollars more.


----------



## Tscott13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah. There isn't php or mysql support, I thought there was for some reason. Any recommendations for what I need for under 6-7 $ ? Thanks


----------



## Tscott13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone? Any good / past experiences?


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Use webhost4life.com they are awesome and under 6.00 per month.


----------



## Tscott13 (Mar 9, 2008)

Do you have an account on there? If so, whats your id so I can give you sponsor credit for referring me there.


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

yes, my id is *oakbayfire*, if you do go with them thanks for the referral !

I (our depatment) has been with them for 6 years, very happy.


----------

